

Highlights from Startup School NYC 2014 - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2014/startup-school-nyc/

======
ludicast
Great time. Really enjoyed a few things:

\- Zach Sims quoting his classmates' saying something like "you should be
embarrassed by your first version, but you shouldn't be THIS embarrassed."

\- The Instacart story was very inspiring. I've heard it before (the pictures,
the late app, etc.), but always a lot of fun. The part about him refusing to
food shop until he could do it from his own app is exactly the sort of
dogfooding I do and recommend.

\- The repeated invocations to build for yourself.

I especially appreciated Shana Fisher's contrarian advice:

\- don't be afraid to perfect & build a minimum "desirable" product

\- get each hire right before moving on to the next

\- sometimes it is best to be a single founder if you have a certain
personality

------
sreyaNotfilc
I'm glad I went!

My take-away... A lot of the things they've mentioned was stuff I already
heard/known. That said, it was great to hear them again and again.

I really like the cadence of 1) "No excuses. Just Do It!" 2) "No one knows
what they're doing and that's fine" 3) "The Net is truly a level playing
field"

Anyway, those are my little tidbits. Back to coding!

------
mfrankel
Here are my key takeaways from the event:

[http://www.brevedy.com/2014/06/19/key-takeaways-from-yc-
star...](http://www.brevedy.com/2014/06/19/key-takeaways-from-yc-startup-
school-2014-in-nyc/)

------
frankdenbow
Is there a youtube link for the videos?

~~~
covercash
Based on previous Startup School events, it seems to take them 1-2 weeks to
get the edited videos up on the youtube channel.

